# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgett's Check List

## Sprout

Hi guys!

In a few days I'll be getting my first Budgett's Frog, and I'm setting up his tank now.. Can anyone tell me if I've missed anything out?

20 gallon tank
Aquarum heater
Light filter
'Cave' for him to hide in / sit on
Crickets and waxworms to feed
Water conditioner / dechlorinator
Calcium/D3 powder
Tongs for feeding

I've done a lot of research on this frog as I've been looking for one for a long time and I want everything to be perfect for him when he arrives. Any help would be greatly appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Terry

Although, I have not kept Budgett's, they are an awesome frog! To me, every time I see a picture of them, they remind me of an African clawed frog with lots of attitude  :Big Grin: 

There are two species of Budgett's: *Lepidobatrachus laevis* (the giant) and _L. llanensis_ (the dwarf). They each have a distinct lifestyle and physical characteristics. It is really easy to tell them apart. The "giant" has toad-like skin, vertical pupils, a vertebral shield and long, powerful back legs. The "dwarf" has smooth, wet skin, round pupils, no vertebral shield and very short back legs. 

_L. laevis_ is found around permanent bodies of water and adapted to water while the dwarf likes its habitat drier. They seem to adapt to captivity very well, however the dwarf seems to be more skittish before finally settling in.

Source: Alt, Noel and Claire, "Capturing and Breeding Budgett's Frogs"_, Reptile and Amphibian Magazine_, Jan-Feb 1992

There is a third species, *L. asper* that is on the threatened species list.

----------


## Sprout

Thanks for the info  :Smile: 

The frog I'm getting is an L. Laevis, from the picture I've seen he looks pretty chunky already! Can't wait until he turns up...

----------


## cj

They love fish too! I feed him rosy reds and goldfish occasionly only bcuz their bigger and meatier.its good to feed them a mixture of things and very their diet bcuz some food has differnt nutrients ur frog needs to b strong and healthy plus its fun to watch him scarf down a big  ol' fish. =)

----------


## Sprout

Haven't tried fish with him yet, but he loves mice and locusts. Pretty much goes for everyhting! Really huge frog- will post some pics when I can sort my camera out...  :Smile:

----------


## Flumper

I want to see pictures of him  :Smile:

----------


## Tropicok

Earlier this year I won a Budgett's frog at a herp society fundraiser.  My first thought was "Oh Jeez" but the little fella has acquired some charm, especially when I feed him.  I believe he is the dwarf.

----------


## Tyler

I'd love to see a picture of how you set up the tank this is the next frog I plan on getting but I see a lot of different info on what they like

----------


## Kitten

This is how I have my Budgetts frog set up - mostly aquatic with a small "land" area he can get up to if he chooses (the rock area). He spents about 99.9% of his time in the water.

----------


## Tyler

Ok great thanks!

----------

